# IS THIS NORMAL?



## Shanespony (Apr 4, 2022)

Hey guys! I'm back with another question. So this morning me and my mom noticed Pearl shivering like crazy. We are unsure if she got a chill or if she's starting labor. Just to be safe we put a blanket on her. We really don't want her to get sick especially since todays weather is very poor and we had clipped her as of a few days ago as well. She is staying in the barn right now too. Pearl is also acting very VERY nervous. She is acting like an absolute mess right now. She is normally a bit of a wing ding but since last night she really has been upset. Last week she started eating like crazy finishing her hay and grain in an hour or two. It's noon now and she is still shivering and hasn't finished all her hay. Her udders also seem to of gone down a little which is interesting cause they have been pretty consistent size for a while. Baby is still very active though which is good. Her tem is normal and she is not sweating. If she is still shivering by tomorrow morning and there is no baby or no other signs of labor we are gonna get a vet out. What is your guys thoughts?


----------



## Taz (Apr 4, 2022)

I'd keep her blanketed and keep hay in front of her, I'm voting for cold....probably? Maybe a second blanket if it's going to be cold tonight. If she's not rolling, sweating, breathing hard, etc I wouldn't think it was labor but keep a close eye on her. Labor should only be 1-4 hours about before she goes into stage 2.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 4, 2022)

Taz said:


> I'd keep her blanketed and keep hay in front of her, I'm voting for cold....probably? Maybe a second blanket if it's going to be cold tonight. If she's not rolling, sweating, breathing hard, etc I wouldn't think it was labor but keep a close eye on her. Labor should only be 1-4 hours about before she goes into stage 2.



It is now 3pm here and I just let her out to move around some since I just got home from town. She is still shivering a bit. I left her blanket on. She is rolling quite a bit and being quite spastic outside. Shes also being very vocal and mean to our QH mare thats behind the fence who is also very curious in Pearl at the moment. Hmmmm. 
These creatures pull some really weird things sometimes! I hope all is well. Hopefully we won't have to get a vet out.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 5, 2022)

Pearl sure is a cutie!! I don't have any knowledge on pregnancy to share. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Taz (Apr 5, 2022)

How's she doing this morning?


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 5, 2022)

What kind of temperatures are you dealing with? How close is she to foaling. You want to be VERY careful if she’s close and you are blanketing her. If she’s goes into labor with a blanket on and you are not here it’s very easy for the foal to get tangled in the blanket. If she still has a bit it’s probably okay. Mine shiver a bit sometimes after they’ve been clipped and they are adjusting. Keep hay in front of her. A digesting stomach warms the horse. Is a heat lamp an option? If she’s not eating much regular hay, you might try tempting her with alfalfa.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 5, 2022)

She seems to be doing pretty good this morning! Her temperature is still good and she's eating normally. Her temperament is a bit more laid back today she's not as spastic. 
Shes still rolling around a bit. Her shivering seemed to of stopped which is good so I'm sure she just got a bit chilly after being clipped a few days ago and having our current not super great weather. She still has her blanket on since it is only 30 degrees out at the moment but we are getting sun coming through the clouds here and there and it's not windy so I may take it off of her for a bit later. 
Unfortunately we do not know when she is due. Last owners pasture bred her and didnt keep tabs. We were just told anytime between March and April. 
I did check her udders and vulva today. Her udders and a bit more full and her vulva is getting lax along with being a good pink/red color. 
Here are some photos: 









I feel she may still have a little bit to go. Maybe she is waiting for warmer weather lol. But who knows she has been one pony full of surprises!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 5, 2022)

I would agree with you, probably a bit longer but you never know lol! Blanketing is probably fine at this stage and she probably needs them! I understand that struggle. I’ve clipped several of mine because it’s been in the 80s and 90s. But now they are predicting lows in the 30s this weekend, UGH.


----------



## Taz (Apr 5, 2022)

Just an idea with having to keep her blanketed. Can you make the belly straps really snug and take off the leg straps?


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 5, 2022)

Taz said:


> Just an idea with having to keep her blanketed. Can you make the belly straps really snug and take off the leg straps?



Might be able to..hmmmmm


----------

